# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Phần mềm >  Phần Mềm Cài Tiếng Việt Cho "Nokia 7610 Supernova"?

## Tuanvuong

có người quen ở nước ngoài gửi cho mình một cái điện thoại nokia 7610 supernova, rất mong các bạn giúp mình tải và cài đặt phần mềm tiếng việt (tức nhiên là mình muốn tự làm chứ không muốn đem ra tiệm hì hì). chân thành cám ơn các bạn

----------


## GemMylove

phần mềm cài tiếng việt cho "nokia 7610 supernova"? 
http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?p=68901 
mời bạn tham gia thảo luận tại diễn đàn tin học việt nam 
www.diendantinhoc.vn

----------


## hiepgadan1

*can on*

phần mềm cài tiếng việt cho "nokia 7610 supernova"? 
http://www.diendantinhoc.vn/showthread.php?p=68901 
mời bạn tham gia thảo luận tại diễn đàn tin học việt nam 
www.diendantinhoc.vn

----------

